
Historic day of action for Net Neutrality breaks records - sinak
https://www.fightforthefuture.org/news/2017-07-12-historic-day-of-action-for-net-neutrality-breaks/
======
consultutah
I think we should make all requests from the FCC and congress redirect to
here. Anyone have a relatively reliable way to do that? ;)

~~~
karljtaylor
seems like we ought to be talking about this:

"there are an enormous number of comments queued up that will be submitted
into their system before the July 17 deadline, as fast as their system can
handle them. The same is true for emails to Congress members, which will be
delivered in the days to come."

the implications of that are horrifying.

~~~
convolvatron
in what way? realistically, how is any human editorial process going to deal
with 1M inputs?

maybe it would have been better to make some statements that people could
choose to be signatories to

~~~
karljtaylor
given the number of "click to send" pop-ups I've encountered today, I'm
willing to bet that a large % of them are.

------
ori_b
Does 10 million sound low to anyone else?

~~~
milkytron
Certainly lower than many people would prefer, but when you consider the
population of the US is about 330mil or so... that's about 3% of the country's
population that willing went out of their way to take action.

I find that pretty incredible for something most people don't talk about or
even know of.

~~~
ori_b
> "Well over 10 million people saw the protest messages on participating
> websites"

That's not really going out of the way, if I read that right?

